
Trump’s H-1B Visa Crackdown Threatens Cutting-Edge U.S. Medicine - artsandsci
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-07/trump-visa-crackdown-threatens-u-s-search-for-medical-miracles
======
HarryHirsch
If someone is really of world caliber they can plump for the O-1 visa, which
does not have quotas. Fun fact: the O-1 visa is within reach even for
moderately successful academics. My wife considered filing for that.

Medicine is probably of least concern. One of the reasons that there is a
disproportionate number of foreigners in US science PhD programs is that
Americans tend to go for medicine and law postgraduate degrees instead. They
simply pay better.

------
datalist
Let us have our daily Trump bashing ;)

------
artur_roszczyk
if someone is skilled enough to migrate to US, then let them be paid decently.

